# Happy Birthday To Our Friend Bill Runnel!!



## airminded88 (Apr 21, 2018)

I would like to remind everyone who reads and enjoys Bill Runnel's stories from his time in the service that today, April 21st 2018 is his 93rd Birthday.
Personally I would like to Salute Bill on this special day for him and thank him for the distinguished service given to this nation and the free world in a time of great hardships.
It is a pleasure to have you among us, Bill, and we hope to keep hearing more about your noble life.
Happy Birthday my friend and Hero!!

Cheers

Erick

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2018)

Best wishes, Bill, many more to come in good health.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy B-Day Bill. All the best to you and have a great day


----------



## Mungo60 (Apr 21, 2018)

All the very best Bill, and thankyou !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

A Happy Birthday. Loads of health and happiness !!!!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

airminded88 said:


> I would like to remind everyone who reads and enjoys Bill Runnel's stories from his time in the service that today, April 21st 2018 is his 93rd Birthday.
> Personally I would like to Salute Bill on this special day for him and thank him for the distinguished service given to this nation and the free world in a time of great hardships.
> It is a pleasure to have you among us, Bill, and we hope to keep hearing more about your noble life.
> Happy Birthday my friend and Hero!!
> ...


Thank you for the kind words!.................Bill

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy birthday, Bill


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 21, 2018)

billrunnels
Thank you for your contribution and service! Wish you the best of birthdays sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> billrunnels
> Thank you for your contribution and service! Wish you the best of birthdays sir!


WOW. Thank you!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Happy Birthday Bill!


Thank you!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bill!!


----------



## Kaibutsu (Apr 21, 2018)

*Happy Birthday, Bill.
I hope you have a grand day!*


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Happy Birthday Bill!!


Thank you!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Kaibutsu said:


> *Happy Birthday, Bill.
> I hope you have a grand day!*


WOW Thank you


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm late, as usual, but have very happy and healthy Birthday, Bill, and thanks for everything.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Apr 21, 2018)

Happy birthday Bill. Don't know you personally but I enjoy your thread responses. Have to ask?? Have you created (built) a B-17 model that carries your old squad numbers.? Love to see it posted, or a link to the thread that does.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 21, 2018)

Many happy returns, Bill...and many more to come, I hope and pray!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Ralph Haus said:


> Happy birthday Bill. Don't know you personally but I enjoy your thread responses. Have to ask?? Have you created (built) a B-17 model that carries your old squad numbers.? Love to see it posted, or a link to the thread that does.
> View attachment 490687


About seven years ago I did build a B-17G model but it doesn't carry my squad numbers etc. It sets on top our refrigerator. Thanks for the birthday greeting!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 21, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I'm late, as usual, but have very happy and healthy Birthday, Bill, and thanks for everything.


Thank you!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Bill !
Let me wish you good health


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2018)

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 22, 2018)

Shinpachi said:


> Happy Birthday, Bill !
> Let me wish you good health


Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 22, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Happy Birthday Bill!


Thank you!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry, I was busy so I missed thi. Congratulations Bill!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 23, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Sorry, I was busy so I missed thi. Congratulations Bill!


Thank you!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 23, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 23, 2018)

Just call be Tail-End Charlie! Personally I stopped having them 20 year ago but if'n your still counting:
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BILL, WITH MANY, MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you


mikewint said:


> Just call be Tail-End Charlie! Personally I stopped having them 20 year ago but if'n your still counting:
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BILL, WITH MANY, MANY MORE TO COME
> View attachment 490803


Than you! Liked the card


----------



## mikewint (Apr 23, 2018)

I was a bit leery....Didn't know if'n your ticker could handle her!!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 26, 2018)

"Tail to bombardier: our six is clear. Been kinda busy back here. Missed your show. Happy late birthday. Glad you're still with us."


----------



## billrunnels (Apr 26, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> "Tail to bombardier: our six is clear. Been kinda busy back here. Missed your show. Happy late birthday. Glad you're still with us."


Bombardier to Tail, thanks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

